# Extract Roasters home barista workshop



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking of booking into one of Extract's Saturday workshops. Has any one done one and what was it like?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Did it a few years ago. Was good


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank you - that's encouraging


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There was a raffle for one organised on here i think coffeechops and yes row won. Not sure if they have attended yet


----------



## coffeechops (Dec 23, 2013)

Nope, not quite yet - 14th June. Looking forward to it immensely! Will post a review after we've been...

Colin


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Where's the course? Anything like this organised up north (Newcastle)?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

coffeechops said:


> Nope, not quite yet - 14th June. Looking forward to it immensely! Will post a review after we've been...
> 
> Colin


Likewise!.....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jason1wood said:


> Where's the course? Anything like this organised up north (Newcastle)?


 It's in Bristol - so a bit of a trek from the toon although you could make a weekend of it.


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm going with a mate of mine. I'm waiting to see some joining instructions or itinerary drop into my email inbox, but nothing as yet...


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Where's the course? Anything like this organised up north (Newcastle)?


Although not the same schedule, Pumphrey's do a course


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Geordie Boy said:


> Although not the same schedule, Pumphrey's do a course


 Ah - Pumphrey's - I remember when they had a place in the Old George Yard. That was a long time ago when the Bigg Market wasn't quite what it became.


----------

